# Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (~20 built) for sale in UK



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Wow! It kills me that I cant bring it to the USA. I would buy it in a hearbeat. 250 bhp Tresser engine, Tresser brakes, Tresser suspension, special Tresser alloy wheels, and changes from a hard top coupe to an open roadster at the touch of a button. Its over 15 years old, so my neighbors to the north (Canada) can import it...but I WANT IT and we in the USA cant!
































http://www.oldtimermanchester....ID=13
Looks good with the top down, ugly with it up, and WAY too much red on the interior. If I had it, some of the red interior bits would be removed and replavced with standard black parts from a UrQ or CGT.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (~20 built) for sale in UK (StormChaser)*

You and the link you provided have spelled *Treser* wrong, only one *s*. Your pics didn't come up for me, but thanks for the link. The red interior on a red car is a bit much.
http://www.treser-audi.de.vu/
http://www.treser-club.com/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (Harold)*

That car's quite local to me. I'm not a fan of Treser convertible Quattro's. A bit 'over the top' in my humble opinion.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (Phunkshon)*

Recently I saw a picture of a Treser cab with the Kerscher wide body kit, that was not very pretty








I'll see if I can dig up the pic again...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (PerL)*

Here's the pics for you. As you can see, clearly not the most beautiful car on the road.
































And a Coupe with the Kerscher body kit for comparison










_Modified by PerL at 10:44 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (PerL)*

I need to increase the volatage on my electro-shock therapy...I kinda like it.







Seriously, I'd rock that thing.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Rare Tresser UrQ Cabrio (~20 built) for sale in UK (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Wow! It kills me that I cant bring it to the USA.

It kills ME to see someone actually f**k up a ur like this... Go for
a plain ur with the Treser engine instead...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

that Kercher coupe makes me kinda excited...more pics of it?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I think there's a pic in the latest Performance VW mag...
And here's some from Kerscher's homepage for typ 85.
















It seems to be two kits, and as far as I can see, the differ in wether there
are parts on the actual doorpanel or not.


_Modified by WAUOla at 10:47 AM 9-20-2006_


----------

